
Ask HN: Hacker News Demographics - y1426i
It would be interesting to see HN demographics and how it has evolved over the years (region, gender, browser, OS). Anyone who has that data and could post here?
======
GFischer
There were some polls over the years, for example age:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2175588>

And a comment has links to older polls

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2180045>

Same for Operating System:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1511643>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2303726>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3786674>

gender

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=591309>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1421169>

and region

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3298905>

googling for:

poll [xyz] site:news.ycombinator.com

will get you most of the results you want :)

I hope you can extract and share some interesting data from there :)

~~~
egor83
Some visualizations for these polls:

Age (bar):

[http://hn-stuff.appspot.com/poll_chart/build/?thread_id=2175...](http://hn-
stuff.appspot.com/poll_chart/build/?thread_id=2175588&chart_type=bar)

Region (bar):

[http://hn-stuff.appspot.com/poll_chart/build/?thread_id=3298...](http://hn-
stuff.appspot.com/poll_chart/build/?thread_id=3298905&chart_type=bar)

Primary OS (latest), pie:

[http://hn-stuff.appspot.com/poll_chart/build/?thread_id=3786...](http://hn-
stuff.appspot.com/poll_chart/build/?thread_id=3786674&chart_type=pie&show_percents=on)

Build your own:

<http://hn-stuff.appspot.com/poll_chart>

~~~
GFischer
Thanks egor :) . The pie chart with everything in shades of blue is a bit
confusing, but bar charts do make things much clearer to visualize.

~~~
egor83
And thanks for feedback!

I updated the coloring a bit:

[http://hn-stuff.appspot.com/poll_chart/build/?thread_id=3298...](http://hn-
stuff.appspot.com/poll_chart/build/?thread_id=3298905&chart_type=pie)

~~~
GFischer
Much nicer now ! Thanks.

------
tokenadult
As noted in some of the threads that GFischer has kindly linked to, voluntary
response polling is not a reliable way to gather demographic data about HN.
The HN webmaster may (or may not) have automated gathering of data about
browswer and OS, although my wild guess would be that HN's participant
population includes an unusually large number of persons who hide or obfuscate
such data on the client side.

